# PA Wine Competition



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2011)

For any folks interested in entering the contest that Daisy told us about earlier this year, I have attached an entry blank. This is called, July 23,2011 "TASTING IN THE WILDS" HOME WINE & BEER MAKING CONTEST. The contest is in addition to the tasting event they are having with commercial establishments. It shoud be a lot of fun. It is being held at; North Broad Street - Firemen’s Grounds, Ridgway, PA. Where the hell is Ridgway (should have just said BFE America). Submit the form and entry fee in advance and you can drop off your wine on the day of the event between 11 and 12:30. 

View attachment 2011 TIW BeerandWine Contest Entry Form.pdf


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 27, 2011)

What are you entering Dan? You can drop it off on the way to Julie's that day. I'm bummed I won't be able to attend due to FD function that same day.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> What are you entering Dan? You can drop it off on the way to Julie's that day. I'm bummed I won't be able to attend due to FD function that same day.



Doug I don't understand what you're saying. On the way to Julies what day? Julie would be 200 miles out of my way going there and back.


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 21, 2011)

I entered too 

I have a dry red, sweet red, dry white, and 2 fruits entered. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Flem (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck, Daisy!! Bring home a winner.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Best of luck to you Daisy. I know you'll kick some a$$!


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks. I'm pretty excited. My first real competition!


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 21, 2011)

317th post... to match my screen name


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations, that's pretty cool. Is 3/17 your birthday?


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, the big day is tomorrow! Good luck to you guys/gals with your entries. Let's see pics of the trophies/ribbons or whatever the prices are. 

Feel free to send me samples of your entries to test if you feel somewhat unsure of it. I'll surely give you my honest opinion.


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 22, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Congratulations, that's pretty cool. Is 3/17 your birthday?



No. I'm Irish... ST PATTY's Day


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Daisy good luck tomorrow and let us know as soon as you hear. I hope you kick that guys as$ from last year!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 22, 2011)

Good Luck Daisy. Can't wait to hear how you did.


----------



## davewaz (Jul 22, 2011)

Half Irish and born on St. Patty's day,,, It's not all that it's cracked up to be, because no one gives a hoot about your bday


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 24, 2011)

I know it's early on, but any results?


----------



## Flem (Jul 24, 2011)

C'mon Daisy, the suspense is killing us. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

I bet she kicked butt. Any ribbon or placement is exciting. The main reason I started competing locally was to get to know other wine makers in the area. I have met a lot of great people this way like Kevininpa. 

The competitions though like Wade always says are very subjectional. I entered a wine in California and got a gold medal and first runner up for best of show in Northeast Pa (this is how I met Kevin..he got best of show) the same wine in two east coast competitions did not even place. 

The most important thing to remember is do you and most importantly, your spouse like it?


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 24, 2011)

Beaujoulais Nouveau - 1st place - dry red
Strawberry Merlot - 2nd place - "other"
Dry Niagara - 2nd place - dry white
Whitetail Wine / Sweet Niagara - 3rd place - sweet white


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

That is totally awesome for your first competition. Way to go Daisy!!


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 24, 2011)

I only won because you didn't enter 

p.s. People dropped entry forms off the day of the competition with their wine... deadlines my arse *eye roll*


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

Now I'm bummed because I would loved to have come and met you. I think you're right about what you said on not being local. Do you have any idea how many entries there were. Also did you get to meet any of the other winemakers that you can network with.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats Daisy, well deserved.


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Now I'm bummed because I would loved to have come and met you. I think you're right about what you said on not being local. Do you have any idea how many entries there were. Also did you get to meet any of the other winemakers that you can network with.



I know there were a lot of entries in the other and sweet red categories, probably over 10 each. I think there were only 4 in the dry white. They will be publishing specifics later.


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 24, 2011)

I did meet a few of the entrants. The one couple won on all 5 entries they had! He's been making wine for years and they only outplaced me by one ribbon  

I can NOT believe how some people never stopped to pick up their prizes... I mean like at least 4 people!!! I won t-shirts, wine, gift cards, straub brewery stuff, a corkscrew, and most importantly, the medals to prove the victory!

I was so tickled pink! I was in disbelief that I did so well. I am very very proud of my wine!


----------



## Flem (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations, Daisy. I'm very proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, congrats, Daisy!


----------

